# So long, boys



## beetfield (Oct 15, 2011)

I rented a house in the Lost Pines of Bastrop County, Texas, for about 17 years. Over Labor Day weekend this year, there was a wildfire in Bastrop County that consumed around 35,000 acres and about 1600 homes. Mine was among them. Unfortunately, I had been at work that Sunday, and was returning home with no knowledge of the fire. By that time, the fire had already reached my street and I couldn't get home safely to attempt to rescue my pets.

Although the neighborhood had been evacuated, on Monday I did find a back way in that got me past the roadblocks and enabled me to get to the house. The drive along Hwy 21 through the burned, and in some places burning forest was surreal. When I reached my road, which I had walked up and down for 17 years, I saw about a dozen homes destroyed, and three standing. I reached my driveway, at the end of which was another rental house that my landlord owned. It was on fire, raging. Leaving my car on the road, I ran past it back to my house. I found it like most others, burned to the ground. 

Inside had been my cats Bill and Benny, 7 and 6 years old, and my 12 year old dog Petey. My cat Martin, 10, had been outside and was nowhere to be seen. I cried out some apologies and told them that I loved them. I stumbled around the house for a minute and peered into the debris. Around me it was scary, smoke everywhere, the understory was gone, there were treetops cracking, my heart was pounding, and I was so sad and shocked that I could barely breathe. My car was 40 feet away from the burning house at the end of the driveway. I had lost everything, but I do have folks that care about me. I got out of there.

Well, here I am, six weeks later. I'm in Austin, now. I've been back to the house many times now, sifted through, all that. I've not found Martin, and not given up, but I've put his face out there among those amazing folks, who throughout this thing have worked to find and reunite lost pets with their owners, but so far no good. I'll keep my eyes and ears open. 

I guess I'll just say something about each of my boys.

I know this is a cat forum, but I have to include Petey. They were his cats, too. Petey was about three months old when he showed up under my porch one cold evening in February 1999. I did not want a dog, could not have a dog, but yet, since he just wouldn't leave and I wouldn't stop feeding him, I found myself about two months later sheepishly explaining to my landlord that I did in fact have a dog. I had a couple cats at the time too, Rat and Leo, and by that time I'd been renting the place for 5 years.My landlord knew a good tenant from a bad one, so onward we went. I could not begin to explain all my feelings for this animal and the singular, special friendship that I experienced with him for 12 years. Like I said, I didn't want a dog, but I'm very glad that this dog wanted me. Petey was the only one of my pets whose remains I was able to find in the debris of our home. His body was just bones, but I found his tags, too. I have him here with me. When it greens up again next spring, I'm going to take him back out there and put him where he belongs. Petey was sliding when I lost him and we didn't get cheated by much, but I had dreaded his departure. It hurts about like I thought it would. Petey, we had some fun! I love you, and I miss your sweet face, brother. Bless you, I promise I will not forget you.

Martin came to me from a friend whose living arrangement forced her to give up her cat. He had at one time had a companion name Rowan, she told me. He was an orange and white tabby, short-haired, about 12 pounds of lean, very competent outdoor cat. Of course he was fixed, like all my animals were. I know he had amazing adventures and terrific brawls, yet after almost 8 years out in that forest, he had but one tiny little nick in one ear. He had many, many peaceful, lazy days under those pines, and out among my landlord's sheds, coops, and outbuildings. He was a predator too, of course, and I promise I won't subject any little critters to the likes of him again, but I couldn't maintain a peaceful household with him inside, so out he went. I honestly thought he was breathtaking, just an amazing animal. You were king of the forest, Martin, and I know you knew it, too. Hope you still are. I love you, my friend. I miss you, too.

I was working on a freight dock for a year or so around 2004. One evening while I was walking back to the dock office after a break, this stunted little butter bean of a cat walked up to me like he'd known me all my life. For some silly reason, I felt the same way, so I took him home. He was an orange and white tabby like Martin, but they were very dissimilar other than that…Martin was like an F-15, and Bill was like a water balloon. Still, Bill would never EVER stop tormenting Martin. No instinct for self preservation, so he was kept inside. He did have some epic escapes, and lots of short-lived, "slip outside and eat grass, get chased back inside by Petey and then puke grass everywhere" types of shenanigans. He was annoying. He had a fat body and tiny feet, and when I slept on my side he'd climb on me and put his feet right on my kidneys. He would talk and talk and talk. Meow. What? Meow. Bill! Meow. Yep. Meow. No. Meow. No. Meow. What? On and on. He walked around with his shoulders hunched and his front paws turned in a little bit, like he was some big tough guy. What a goof. I'd give about anything to pick him up and hug him one more time. I miss you a whole lot, Bill. So much. Be good! I love you.

I met my friend Benny out in the parking lot of the place at the airport where I work. He was this dirty little long-haired furball, just a kitten, and had a short-haired black friend. We get catering off of airplanes, and it often goes to waste, so we would toss it out there for them so they'd have something to eat besides crickets. Soon, I started bringing cat food in and leaving that around...the cats started coming closer and closer to me, until finally, I could actually pet Benny. I was getting a rather full household at this point, but I decided I would at least get these cats both fixed, and that I would try at some point to take Benny home with me. I coaxed Benny into a carrier one evening and got him fixed and vaccinated the next day, then took him back to the airport. Soon after, I broke my foot and had to take 6 weeks off. When I got back, the little black kitty was nowhere to be found, but Benny was still there, albeit with an injured leg. I took him right to the vet, got him straightened out, and after that, Benny was done with the airport, he came home to be with me and the rest of the brood. Benny kept some feral instincts all the time I had him. He murdered many a loaf of bread or package of tortillas that I left out. You could not keep him out of the trash, or the dog's food, and Petey sometimes let him have it over that. He would never stop, all the same. But then, he trusted. My goodness, he had such a sweetness to him. He always had his front paws turned outward, sitting, standing, or walking, such a fancy, handsome boy. When I was on the toilet, or putting on my shoes, he was always there. I called him "Benny the Pooh", and "Benny the Shoe." He LIVED for tummy rubs. Benny, you sweetheart, I miss you. Thanks for letting me take you home with me. I love you, buddy.

If you read this far, love and blessings from me. I've spent all morning writing this. I don't know how to wrap it up, so I'll just say thanks, from me and my boys.

Love and thanks,
Jon, Petey, Martin, Bill, and Benny


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Such a very sad story, and I can't even being to imagine the grief you must be feeling, but I sympathize with you.

That was a beautiful tribute to your animal family, and I can tell by your descriptions and insights to their personalities that you loved each of your boys very much - I'm sure they loved you just as much, and were all glad they found their way to you.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

What a beautiful post, and a beautiful family. Sorry for your loss - and praying hard that somehow, some way, they are safe.


----------



## Houdini (Oct 19, 2011)

What a heartbreak! The way you talk about them shows that you really loved them. I hope telling their story will help find some closure.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute... I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. I hope Benny and Bill were able to escape the fire and are just lost and confused. atback


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

That was a very moving tribute. I'm so very sorry for your loss! Most of us know how difficult it is to lose one pet, but to lose all of them so suddenly is so sad. 

Peace to you.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I am very saddened to read your loss. What a wonderful tribute to your boys. I cried while reading this and I hope you can get some closure from this tragic event. They will continue to live on in your heart and in your memories.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

This is something I frequently have nightmares about. I am so sorry you went through this. I don't even know what I would do in your shoes. I hope you find Martin alive and well. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your furred family. 

Hugs,
Pix


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That was so beautiful and heartbreaking and touching. They may be gone, but you certainly have a way of writing that brings them to life for the rest of us to care about.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh my. I just don't know what to say. I'm in tears.

...

You surely are one heck of a guy. I'm so sorry this had happened to you. Hang in there, man. I'll be thinking of you and your kitties and dog.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm typing this through my tears....what a sad sad story, truly a living nightmare. Thank you for sharing your stories of your wonderful cats. I do hope that Martin turns up somewhere. Their pics are wonderful and it's obvious how well loved and cared for they were. I do hope you can get back on your feet, and I'm sure you'll have some other Peteys, Bennys, Martins and Bills that will find their way to you again and into your heart. I don't believe that any love is ever lost and that_ some_ day, you will again be with you're beloved pets who've passed on.

_"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me." ~ unknown_


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your devastating loss - the house and your furry family! 

Our community recently went through a series of wildfires that caused the loss of many homes and pets. I don't know how far you are from the area now, but don't give up hope on your animals! Our shelter set up a website and worked diligently to reunite found pets with their families, and over time there were many happy stories. 

Some close friends of ours lost their home, and at my urging, the wife continued to visit the burned out site as often as she could in the early evenings, with food for their outdoor kitty. It was so chaotic in the neighborhood, with rubble and ash and construction going on. Four months after the fire their cat reappeared one evening, strolling out of the dusk, meowing! This is in an area famous for coyotes and other threats, but he made it, and still felt bonded enough to his old home that he came back.

I do hope that your story has a happy ending too - here's wishing you the very best...

Fran


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

Jon
I'm so sorry you had to go through that, I pray you cats got out and are lost and are found, I don't know what else to say, God Bless you for taking them in and giving them a home.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

My condolences. What a lovely post. I hope Martin is able to find you again, along with the others boys you weren't able to find.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss...hoping Martin finds his way back to you again atback


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to go through this, but double check with APA! and AHS they have quite a few unclaimed cats and several that are orange tabbies. You never know Martin might be waiting for you. I really hope he's there, you could probably use a little good news.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. Your tribute to each beloved pet has left me in tears. I remember watching footage of the fires in bastrop and worrying about all the animals in harms way. I'm sorry you lost your home and your loved ones. I'm holding out hope for Martin. I hope when the time is right, you will open your home to more needy, homeless cats (or dog).


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. That is a beautiful tribute.


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon,
I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss, I read your touching tribute with tears in my eyes.
My heart aches for you.

I'm hoping that maybe your beloved pets somehow escaped and are roaming around somewhere.

Gill x


----------

